# Nanners I Curse You To Hades!!!!!!!!!!



## SensiStarFan (Apr 9, 2011)

:angrywife: :chuck: :watchplant: 

:rant: :rant: :rant: 







NYC Diesel; supposed to be a 10 week strain, just passed 8 weeks of flower.  Now I have to decide it I want to go ahead and pull her or fight the nanners and try pulling them off (I only see a few but surely more are coming now)  I'm probably just going to pull her, it would be a bad idea to risk getting pollen on the other ladies in the flowering area.


-SSF-


----------



## Hick (Apr 9, 2011)

.... sorry 'bout your darn luck sensi.. 
could you add the appropriate info to this.----> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51527


----------



## Roddy (Apr 9, 2011)

Sorry to see this happen to you, SSF! Pulling is probably best, will any of it be salvageable?


----------



## Locked (Apr 9, 2011)

Sucks brosef.....at least you got her this far into flower and will get some smoke off her...even if it didn't go the distance it shld still be worth smoking.
Probably quite a head high with not a lot of body...but you never know till ya smoke it...


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh that is terrible. I am sorry.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 9, 2011)

Damned He/She's!

Looks like it might be worth trying to squeeze out some oil from it.

Might be able to get a few highs off it that way.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Apr 10, 2011)

....ok.  A few hours of reflection and bongloads of Sensi Star later I am ready to take the good with the bad.  The nanners showing up are probably the results of me, not the beans.  I had to screw with their light schedule for two days in a row because of repairmen doing work in my home starting 3 days before the nanners showed and I think this is the result.  (Basically I had the lights off for 3-6 hours in the middle of the plant's "daytime" while people were here). I spent a good amount of time checking over the 4 other monster girls in my flowering area and none of them are showing any signs of nanners.  The other plants are; an LA Ultra, 2 Sensi Stars, and one other NYC Diesel that is a different pheno.
  This was my first time growing the NYC Diesel AND also trying to grow a 10 week strain so I am sure my nute feedings were not what the plant needed exactly.  I saw a little burn as well as some slight yellowing leaves here and there so the nute mix for this one is not yet right at all.  In other words I stressed her.....but I honestly didn't think it was enough to start throwing nanners at me  


  At this point I am planning on chopping it down tomorrow.  I have three clones from this plant and I plan on growing them out again.  This strain was looking and smelling great so I am not ready to give up on her yet.  If they hermie again without me making any mistakes then I will be sure it is the genetics and not me.

  So it is time to spin this story like a seasoned politician........
Ok first of all......anyone want brownies?  I think I might just take the few buds with nanners (less than 25% of the plant so far) and make a batch of cannabutter.  Second, this just frees up more space in my flower area for me to focus the lights down on the remaining plants for the last two weeks of flower and give them even more light/attention. Third, even if this plant is not a genetic hermie and I grow it out again and it is fine I will have at least learned that it does have a very low stress-to-hermie threshold. Fourth, I was beginning to see cloudy trichs so even though it is supposed to be a 10 week strain it is a couple days into week 8 and might still smoke well.  

-SSF-


----------



## nvthis (Apr 10, 2011)

2 things..

1, when you have anything in your room that can be traced to anything diesel, ya gotta expect you might see nanners. Face it, it's what diesel is known for...

2, 8 weeks and a few days? What are you afraid of? take it to 10 man. Gremlins aren't gonna crawl out of your plants . And another week and a few days isn't really going to fill your room with unwanted beans. You might get those wee tiny tibs, but it ain't nuthin' brother.. Let it go, man.. Let it go and enjoy 

Just make sure you run a humidifier real good through your room before your next flip.

EDIT: Ok, 3 things... 3, I now see it's NYCD.. Err.. Scratch #1.. #2 still applies.... Call me, we'll toke


----------



## Hick (Apr 10, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> ....ok.  A few hours of reflection and bongloads of Sensi Star later I am ready to take the good with the bad.  The nanners showing up are probably the results of me, not the beans.  I had to screw with their light schedule for two days in a row because of repairmen doing work in my home starting 3 days before the nanners showed and I think this is the result.  (Basically I had the lights off for 3-6 hours in the middle of the plant's "daytime" while people were here). I spent a good amount of time checking over the 4 other monster girls in my flowering area and none of them are showing any signs of nanners.  The other plants are; an LA Ultra, 2 Sensi Stars, and one other NYC Diesel that is a different pheno.
> This was my first time growing the NYC Diesel AND also trying to grow a 10 week strain so I am sure my nute feedings were not what the plant needed exactly.  I saw a little burn as well as some slight yellowing leaves here and there so the nute mix for this one is not yet right at all.  In other words I stressed her.....but I honestly didn't think it was enough to start throwing nanners at me
> 
> 
> ...


nv is correct in that you aren't likrly to get full grown, viable seeds in 10 or so days. 
It does not, however excuse the fact that it hermied with only minimal stress..."IMO".. 

cuts will exhibit the 'exact same' tendencies. 



			
				Hick said:
			
		

> .... sorry 'bout your darn luck sensi..
> could you add the appropriate info to this.----> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51527


thanks ssf...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't think that fiddling with your light caused this, especially if the nanners showed up only 3 days later.  I have frequent power outages and have never had hermies from the lights on being interrupted.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 10, 2011)

I thought the same thing THG, not likely stress from the nutes either, or at least mine don't stress that much and my nute issues are all over the place!


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 10, 2011)

hey NV, will running hi humidity clean a room of pollen?

if so, how high for how long?


----------



## SensiStarFan (Apr 10, 2011)

thanks everyone for the advice.  Hick I will toss this over in the hermie tracking thread I guess.  I was thinking I was the cause of the nanners comming out and didn't want to spread bad info about the strain being a hermie if it was my fault.  But if you all think it is really the strain and not my mistake I will post the details in that thread.

If I do allow it to go the last 10 days or so I am worried some nanners might burst and I don't want to have to deal with pollen in the closet and having to clean everything completely.

I did not even think about this but I could seperate it in a closet by itself and let it finish flowering under an extra 400HPS but again I don't want to have to deal with pollen being released.

-SSF-


----------



## nvthis (Apr 10, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> hey NV, will running hi humidity clean a room of pollen?
> 
> if so, how high for how long?


 
Here is what's sad.. For a greater population of breeders than ever before, breeding is about money, and it really shows. I receive beans from all over the place and in the last two years I have probably only popped maybe 2 bean packs that have made it through completely, 100% clean. I would say another 7 or 8 that showed at least one nanner all the way to full blown grow room tear down. And, believe it or not, the same goes for the so called Cali club clone scene, which is more like _ob_scene. Try running something from Suge.. God almighty, remember that club cut Bubba I had from two years ago? And I kept running the stupid thing because I was certain it was something I was doing lol?


I only say that to then say this....


I run a humidifier in my room between every grow. One full tank of water (it's a little tank, takes like 6 to 8 hours). Turn it on high, close your room and just walk away.. When you come back, flip on the fans and exhaust and dry very well. When you do come back in it will look and feel like someone has been taking an extrememly hot shower in there for 3 or 4 days.. This is guaranteed pollen death with extreme prejudice.

I should throw in a little disclaimer here... If there is an existing mildew/mold problem in your grow room, the humidifier won't fix that.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 10, 2011)

Very interesting knowledge NV, thanks.


----------



## Locked (Apr 10, 2011)

SSF keep in mind that nanners thrown late in flower *can* be sterile...not a guarantee but they can be. I wld hold her hand and help her walkout the last 10 days....pick off the nanners as they show and give your room a good cleaning after the grow. Jmo

And nv thanks for the humidifier tip....


----------



## nvthis (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh yeah, and Hammy is right on the money there.. I should add this in to the figures above... In all 'fairness'.. Had I stuck to the flowering times as suggested by the breeders, I may have avoided a _few_ of those nanners... But who does that?? Guess if a breeder says 7 weeks, maybe that really means _hermie free til 7 weeks_? lol


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks NV, this is good info, its an easy precaution to take and alot easier than scrubbing the whole room.


----------



## nvthis (Apr 10, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Thanks NV, this is good info, its an easy precaution to take and alot easier than scrubbing the whole room.


 
Hey D! Just so you know that it is singular in task.. It will kill pollen, but won't clean your room for you  That part you still have to do by hand


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 10, 2011)

I hear ya, but to run a humidifer for a day, wipe down walls and do a sulphur burn, thats easy, i will be making this my new, between crop ritual.

Thx


----------



## SensiStarFan (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey guys I made the unchangeable decision, she is dead........R.I.P. Miss Diesel.    She is drying now.  

Thank you everyone for the kind words and advice.  

-SSF-


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 22, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> I hear ya, but to run a humidifer for a day, wipe down walls and do a sulphur burn, thats easy, i will be making this my new, between crop ritual.
> 
> Thx


What's a sulphur burn?


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 24, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> What's a sulphur burn?


 
its when you burn sulphur in a sulphur burner, it kills powdery mildew, if you have never had PM i wouldnt worry about it.

i am cleaning room today so i was checking this thread, sorry i didnt see your Q sooner


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 24, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> its when you burn sulphur in a sulphur burner, it kills powdery mildew, if you have never had PM i wouldnt worry about it.
> 
> i am cleaning room today so i was checking this thread, sorry i didnt see your Q sooner


How much is a sulphur burner? My buddy has gotten it a cpl times and I forget what he used, so I was thinking of suggesting this to him.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 24, 2011)

I havent checked for awhile, but you should find them for 70-100 bucks online, you can also find a diy if you google it,

 If your buddy's PM has returned after different grows a sulphur burner is the answer, i have never seen PM again since i got one.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 24, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> I havent checked for awhile, but you should find them for 70-100 bucks online, you can also find a diy if you google it,
> 
> If your buddy's PM has returned after different grows a sulphur burner is the answer, i have never seen PM again since i got one.


 Well awesome thank you for the, its come back 3 times now I think.... The Bubba Kush had it same with the Humberry and the Blue Cheese / Pineapple.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 24, 2011)

*Burning paper packs of matches in bulk is 5x cheaper the a sulphur burner with 2x more sulphur released. Just not convienant if using it as daily treatment.

*1.00 per box, 50 [email protected] 20 Matches per book

Found at any grocer.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 24, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> *Burning paper packs of matches in bulk is 5x cheaper the a sulphur burner with 2x more sulphur released. Just not convienant if using it as daily treatment.
> 
> *1.00 per box, 50 [email protected] 20 Matches per book
> 
> Found at any grocer.


 
Does that really work though ? just asking.

I burn for 4-5 hrs all fans and exhaust off, i do it twice per grow, once just before my seedlings go in there from the other room, 
and once when i flip to flowering light sched, have never had it comeback since i started this.


----------



## Rockster (Apr 24, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> ....ok.  A few hours of reflection and bongloads of Sensi Star later I am ready to take the good with the bad.  The nanners showing up are probably the results of me, not the beans.  I had to screw with their light schedule for two days in a row because of repairmen doing work in my home starting 3 days before the nanners showed and I think this is the result.  (Basically I had the lights off for 3-6 hours in the middle of the plant's "daytime" while people were here). I spent a good amount of time checking over the 4 other monster girls in my flowering area and none of them are showing any signs of nanners.  The other plants are; an LA Ultra, 2 Sensi Stars, and one other NYC Diesel that is a different pheno.
> This was my first time growing the NYC Diesel AND also trying to grow a 10 week strain so I am sure my nute feedings were not what the plant needed exactly.  I saw a little burn as well as some slight yellowing leaves here and there so the nute mix for this one is not yet right at all.  In other words I stressed her.....but I honestly didn't think it was enough to start throwing nanners at me
> 
> 
> ...



 What do I have to do to _beat some sense_ into you Americano's and your crazy nana prejudice?

 Hmm, yes, something Monty Pythonish, a dead wet kipper thrashed about your bonce might do it huh?

 No your plant *is not a genetic hermie* as that would mean you had proper male plant structures on your plant and not a few bally nana's!

 I've had this out a dozen times, especially with our good man Hick who is especially rabid about the nana thang as he said a grow was ruined by nana's 
and when pressed on the subject put his hands up to maybe a *real* ladyboy was peeing on his chips!

 Nana's- and I'm typing this slowly _just fer you,_ are not the result of inbred hermaphrodism but are merely a perfectly natural response to the stress of being kept virgin and undusted and is a last gasp joker up the sleeve for a cannabis population that has been kept in an unpollinated state.

It's perfectly natural, is not due to hermaphrodism and *will not* mess up your grow, just maybe produce a few seeds within the bud that the nana's reside in.

They just don't shower dust like a fully formed male flower, they don't have that ability by virtue of their physicality, meaning, they actually hold very little pollen and don't even open up like proper male flowers.

When it comes to nana's, know them for what they are and just chill!


----------



## Roddy (Apr 24, 2011)

I might have taken that more seriously had not it been dripping with such sarcasm.


----------



## Dr.Dank (Apr 24, 2011)

nanners are 90% genetic. the light fluctuation/heat theory is grossly overstated. its true that a plant in extreme panic mode will last ditch try to  self pollinate but its usually just unstable genes. All femminized seeds are hermaphrodite no matter what.


----------



## Dr.Dank (Apr 24, 2011)

nanners arent bad though ive had many grows with nanners and no seeds dank weed...but they are herms.


----------



## Dr.Dank (Apr 24, 2011)

Rockster said:
			
		

> What do I have to do to _beat some sense_ into you Americano's and your crazy nana prejudice?
> 
> Hmm, yes, something Monty Pythonish, a dead wet kipper thrashed about your bonce might do it huh?
> 
> ...


sorry i hadnt read this, but its 100% thanks rockster I talk myself blue to people about "nanners"(im in america). the pods full of are pollen bombs but the nanners wont seeds you out. both are herm and both are natural and both can be a sign of genetic degradation.


----------



## Hick (Apr 25, 2011)

ANY plant that expreses both gender flowers *"IS"* a hermie.. _"Hermies procreate hermies".._ 
 Both are a fact. ....and are NOT a desirable characteristic. and should not be a part in any breeding project. It is NOT.. "okay sometimes"..  
THAT is only heard from those that have the undesirable trait, and can't or haven't for whatever reason, eliminated it. 
Not just 'my' opinion, but the opinion of the old school breeders that worked hard and diligent to eliminate it from their drug quality strains. WHY?.. because they know it is detrimental to producing the top quality strains that the pollen chuckers are turning into hermie hemp.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 25, 2011)

_When it comes to nana's, know them for what they are and just chill!_

Undesirable? Sign of hermie?


----------



## SensiStarFan (Apr 25, 2011)

If the plants are devoting energy to growing nanners and then "producing a few seeds within the buds", then I do consider the grow messed up.  The plants are wasting energy growing nanners and seeds instead of continuing to focus all of their energy on bud growth.  If the nanners release any pollen at all I will need to give my entire flowering area a scrub-down after each grow.  If I want to try breeding again like I did in my last grow I will have nanner pollen as well in the flowering area so I will not know if the seeds I tried to create were made with the pollen I wanted or stray nanner pollen.  I guess what I am trying to say is that if I can grow plants that don't throw nanners, why grow plants that do?  Maybe if it was the greatest smoke ever it would be worth it to deal with the nanners but I just don't see myself wanting to deal with them.  Just my opinion,

-SSF-


----------



## Roddy (Apr 25, 2011)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to SensiStarFan again.


----------



## teddy d (Apr 26, 2011)

pull em. your close enough. i pulled 8-9week strains at 5 weeks due to nanners and still was hella potent smoke. just a bit light, and a speedy high with a bit of extra paranoia. but thats what it seems like people want. they want to get stoned and clean the house. Im realizing the average consumer is not so happy with a heavy narcotic of a pure landrace indica/kush (although its my fav,due to anxiety). but since NYC diesel leans to the sativa side most people who like it wont mind the extra "zing"

one thing thing i noticed about early harvested bud is that the average (dummy) smoker mistakes a speedy paranoid high for being extremely "too high"./potent which works in your favor.... just my $0.02


----------

